# chroot exec Format Error

## bibendum

Bonjour, 

j'essaye actuellement d'installer Gentoo sur mon ssd externe vide et partitionné, j'ai suivi le manuel mais lorsque je dois utiliser la commande $chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash j'obtiens l'erreur :

chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: exec format error

L'architecture de mon système est en AMD64 ainsi que la version du manuel que j'ai suivi, je ne comprend pas d'où vient le probleme.

En espérant un peu d'aide, 

Merci d'avance

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Au moment de télécharger et de décompresser l'archive stage3, es-tu certain d'avoir téléchargé une archive amd64 ?  L'une de celles-ci en fonction de tes choix d'installation :

```

current-stage3-amd64-nomultilib-openrc/            07-Sep-2022 05:01

current-stage3-amd64-nomultilib-systemd/           07-Sep-2022 05:01

current-stage3-amd64-openrc/                       07-Sep-2022 05:01

current-stage3-amd64-systemd/                      07-Sep-2022 05:01

```

----------

## bibendum

Oui, j'ai pris la première: stage3-amd64-openrc.

----------

## El_Goretto

Et tu es dans quel environnement au moment de faire le chroot? Un LiveCD Gentoo (lequel)?

Quel CPU as-tu?

----------

## bibendum

Salut, j'utilise le Boot Live Cd avec l'iso minimal-amd64-20220904T170535Z. 

Mon cpu est un AMD Ryzen 5 5500U.

----------

## ghoti

 *bibendum wrote:*   

> lorsque je dois utiliser la commande $chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash j'obtiens l'erreur :
> 
> chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: exec format error

 

Salut,

Tu tapes exactement cette commande ?

A tout hasard, il ne faut pas de "$" devant chroot.

Ce qui figure devant le chroot fait partie de l'affichage du "prompt". Le "$" est en général le prompt affiché à l'utilisateur. Le "#" est d'habitude associé à root   :Wink: 

```
root #chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

root #source /etc/profile

root #export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu bien pris un stage AMD64 et pas ARM64?

----------

## bibendum

Evidemment, j'ai mis le $ par habitude pour montrer la commande que j'ai tapée. 

Je suis bien bloqué à cet endroit : 

root #chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

root #source /etc/profile

root #export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

Mais lorsque je tape la première ligne, j'obtient l'erreur, l'iso que j'ai utilisée est bien une amd64.

----------

## ghoti

Que donnent les commandes

```
~ # file /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash

~ # ls -al /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash
```

 ? 

(Pas d'espace entre "/gentoo" et "bin/", contrairement à la commande chroot !  :Wink:  )

----------

## bibendum

Je refais toute l'installation depuis le début et je vous dit  :Smile: 

----------

## bibendum

Pour la première commande j'obtiens le message suivant :

/mnt/gentoo/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB pie exécutable, ARM aarch65, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux-aarch64.so.1, for GNU/Linux 3.7.0, stripped

Pour la deuxième commande j'ai: 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 859976 Aug  1 00:33 /mnt/Gentoo/bin/bash

----------

## netfab

 *bibendum wrote:*   

> Pour la première commande j'obtiens le message suivant :
> 
> /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB pie exécutable, ARM aarch65, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux-aarch64.so.1, for GNU/Linux 3.7.0, stripped
> 
> 

 

Tu dois faire erreur quelque part, révérifie tes téléchargements.

----------

## bibendum

Je me suis trompe en tapant, j'obtiens bien aarch64

----------

## netfab

 *bibendum wrote:*   

> Je me suis trompe en tapant, j'obtiens bien aarch64

 

aarch64 c'est une architecture ARM.

Toi tu as une architecture amd64.

Tu télécharges donc les mauvais fichiers.

----------

## bibendum

Merci pour votre réponse, est-ce que vous sauriez me dire quels fichiers ne sont pas les bons ?

----------

## ghoti

 *bibendum wrote:*   

> Merci pour votre réponse, est-ce que vous sauriez me dire quels fichiers ne sont pas les bons ?

 

Difficile à dire puisque qu'on ne sait pas ce que tu as exactement téléchargé !   :Confused: 

Dans sa première réponse, Netfab t'a donné le nom des stages3 qui pourraient te convenir. Retiens surtout que le nom doit spécifiquement mentionner le nom de l'architecture de ton processeur, c'est-à-dire amd64 !

Par exemple, tu pourrais aller voir http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/releases/ : tu y verras la liste des architectures supportées. Tu dois obligatoirement fureter dans le répertoire amd64. Là, tu serais certain de  n'y trouver que des fichiers relatifs à ton architecture !  :Wink: 

Pour le reste, tout dépend du type d'installation que tu veux faire (systemd, openrc, multilib ou pas ...).

----------

## bibendum

Merci, vous m'avez débloqué, j'ai tout refait en téléchargeant le bon fichier tar, je suis actuellement en train de compiler le kernel.

----------

## ghoti

 :Cool: 

----------

## bibendum

C'est bon, Gentoo est installé, merci à tous pour votre aide.

----------

## Mickael

y 'a des trucs qui se perdent 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Title] truc machin [Résolu]

 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> y 'a des trucs qui se perdent 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [Title] truc machin [Résolu] 

 

Tout à fait.

Bonjour,

Peux-tu STP mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles en usage sur notre forum (Le format choisi est : [THEME] description (état))?

Merci.

----------

